# Meinungen zu: HTML-Validierung (Blog-Artikel)



## para_noid (16. August 2014)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das wirklich ins HTML-Forum oder mehr Richtung Unterhaltung gehört...

Ich hab hier einen Artikel mit der Frage "HTML-Validierung: Reine Zeitverschwendung, oder?" gelesen, den ich insgesamt für absoluten Blödinn halte. Davon abgesehen, dass ich kaum eine Aussage wirklich als Argument für oder gegen Validierung sehen kann, würde ich auch so ziemlich alle Behauptungen bestreiten – dass valides HTML nur aufgrund der Dateigröße die Perfomance (eklatant) negativ beeinträchtigt, kann ich mir zum Beispiel beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen (zumal es imho deutlich zielführendere Maßnahmen zur Performanceverbesserung gibt).

Da ich nicht ganz verstehe, wieso soetwas auf dem ansonsten von mir geschätzten Blog veröffentlicht wird, wollt ich mal gerne weitere Meinungen von Webmenschen einholen. Vielleicht versteh ich ja einfach irgendwas falsch.

Was haltet ihr vom Inhalt des Artikels? Würdet ihr irgendeinem Punkt zustimmen? Wie steht ihr zur Validierung im Vergleich zu anderen Faktoren (SEO, Barrierefreiheit)?


----------



## alxy (16. August 2014)

Das Google nach validem Code schaut glaube ich auch nicht. Valider Code bedeutet ja eben auch nicht guter Content, und andersherum auch nicht. Ich würde aber auch nicht absichtlich alle schließenden </div>-Tags weglassen um die Performance zu erhöhen - die 3 Bytes finde ich dann doch ein wenig lächerlich.
Generell hast du recht - der Artikel bietet irgendwie wenig Mehrwert. Aber so ist das eben bei Diskussionen um valides HTML, glaub ich


----------



## para_noid (16. August 2014)

Ich stimme darin überein, dass Validität nichts über den Inhalt aussagt. Aber bei invaliden Sites müsste man sich doch auch fragen: ist die Site überhaupt parsbar? Ich weiß nicht wie die Suchmaschinencrawler so drauf sind, aber gerade bei falschen Verschachtelungen kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das Ergebnis, was Google & Konsorten dann anbieten, nicht dem Gewollten entspricht (das kann natürlich auch andere, SEO-spezifische Gründe haben).
Vielleicht bin ich da zu kleinlich. Aber ich persönlich sehe Validität als absolute Basis. Klar kann es immer Fälle geben, in denen man nicht absolut valide sein kann. Aber ich wäre da schon unsicher wegen der Folgen...


----------



## ComFreek (16. August 2014)

Hallo,

den Artikel habe ich nicht gelesen, aber folgende Links mögen vielleicht interessant sein:

- Why do some major websites use invalid HTML?
- Why would Google use a font tag?
- Is HTML a context-free language? - insbesondere, dass HTML einige Abkürzungen im Code erlaubt, welche eigentlich nicht erlaubt erscheinen, sofern man sie nicht kennt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. August 2014)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich ist zu sagen das HTML eine Seitenbeschreibungssprache ist. Das bedeutet, das Elemente eine Struktur abbilden, Strukturen entstehen durch Regeln, halte ich mich nicht an die Regeln gibt es auch keine Struktur. Hier hilft es auch parallelen zur normalen Grammatik und Rechtschreibung von geschriebener Sprache zu ziehen. 
Ohne halbwegs hier Regeln einzuhalten, ist es sehr schwer irgendeinen Text zu verstehen.

Diese Regeln werden normalerweise durch den Doctype vorgegeben, somit ist unter anderem auch das Argument in dem Artikel auf HTML5 auszuweichen irgendwie verquer. Den HTML5 gibt somit nur wiederum andere Regeln vor als ein andere Doctype.
Wenn ich nun einen Doctype verwende habe ich mich auch an die vorgegeben Regeln zu halten ansonsten brauchts den auch nicht. 
Eine Validierung macht ja nichts anderes als auf die entsprechenden Regeln zu überprüfen.

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass man validen Code schreiben sollte, natürlich nur so weit, wie es auch hilfreich ist. Manchmal benötigt man ja eine Erweiterung der Regeln, aber ob dies sinnvoll ist oder überhaupt gemacht werden sollte, sollte jeder Webdesigner/Entwickler fähig sein zu entscheiden.

Des Weiteren gibt es in dem Artikel noch einen etwas fatalen Fehler, veraltetes Markup ist nicht auch gleichzeitig fehlerhaft.
Und ich glaube nicht das neuere Browser irgendwann anfangen alte HTML-Versionen nicht mehr zu unterstützen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass alle HTML-Versionen Weiterentwicklungen sind.
Auch wird hier über Performance gesprochen und dann wird aber für die Verwendung von HTML5 eine JS-Bibliothek vorgeschlagen, die die Einsparungen welche durch den invaliden Code wieder unter Umständen auffrist. 
Auch verstehe ich in dem Artikel den Bezug von Barrierefreiheit (role-Attribut) zu Performance nicht.
Auch aus dem Argument heraus das darüber diskutiert wird Schließ-Tags wegzulassen und an andere Stelle dann Attribute hinzuzufügen.

Also grundsätzlich muss ich sagen das ich finde das dieser Artikel die Performance des Internets in Mitleidenschaft zieht und wohl besser nicht geschrieben wäre. Der Autor hätte für sich außerdem seine Zeitperformance erhöht .

Grüße


----------

